# Voodoo party ideas



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

I think this is a fantastic idea! Alters set up to the Gods would be great, or you can set up offerings that fit the theme (cigars and coffee for Elegua, rum for Chango, etc). Animal sacrifices are also good (goats, lambs, etc).

Also, I have wanted an excuse to make this voodoo cake for years, but maybe you will beat me to it!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Current Events Voo Doo*

Being right before the elections, you could always do some politically based giant voo doo dolls  Especially if most of your friends share your leanings. Or take an informal poll by doing dolls for all the candidates and letting guests "vote" by jabbing in their own pin?


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

there have been a few threads about this before - check through these 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/57128-voodoo-bathroom.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/58923-great-music-voodoo-theme-party.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/49919-voodoo-hoodoo-party-some-pics.html


----------

